# 4-Leiter Sensor an 2-Leiter AI-Karte



## Hagen (16 März 2012)

Hallo,

habe eine Anlagen beim Kunden, bei der an einer Siemens 2-Leiter AI-Karte (6ES7134-4GD00-0AB0) ein Sensor mit eigener Stromversorgung angeschlossen wurde. Leider funktioniert dies so wie es realisiert wurde nicht zuverlässig. Die Kollegen aus der Schaltungstechnik sind sogar der Meinung es ginge gar nicht. Da der Austausch aber recht kostenintensiv ist, würde ich gern wissen ob es nicht doch eine Lösung für dieses Problem gibt.

Gruß Hagen


----------



## IBFS (16 März 2012)

Eine reine 2-Leiter-Karte benötigt einen passiven Sensor, d.h. der 
Sensor darf von sich aus werden einen Strom einprägen 
wollen noch eine Spannung an den Analogeingang geben.   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MSB (16 März 2012)

Hagen schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert dies so wie es realisiert wurde nicht zuverlässig.


Darunter habe ich mir jetzt was vorzustellen?

Laut Prinzipschaltbild, muss die Variante funktionieren:
I- = Masse des 24V Systems des speisenden Powermoduls; I+ = M- der AI-Karte

I- / I+ = Anschlüsse des Messumformers.

M+ sind auch nur die Kurschlussgeschützten 24V des speisenden Powermoduls ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

